

Building a mobile app startup is about solving problems, not chasing ideas - rahulvarshneya
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/23/building-mobile-app-startup-solving-problems-chasing-ideas/?fromcat=all#!qygaR

======
tn13
I could not agree more as a developer with apps with over a million installs.

I developed many funky apps. None of them were successful. One weekend a
friend's mother asked me if she could read her favorite but very old religious
book on her phone. It was not in english and hence not available on the
traditional e bookstores. I made an app which was nothing but a simple HTML
page wrapped in a webview. Very next day I was flooded with 5 star ratings and
emails thanking for this contribution. Then I made it my business.

It so happens that I solved a real problem for people. That is something we
often fail to do.

